# Black edged fins?



## Racheld99 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello, I'm new here! I just recently got a male veil tailed betta fish, and I have some concerns. 
I'm experienced with many other types of fish, but betta fish are new to me. 
I bought a betta fish recently, and he lives in a 2.5 gallon tank with plants. He flares and is very active and eating, but I have some concerns about his fins. Most prominently on his tail, the surrounding edges are black instead of red like the rest of his body. They aren't torn, just discolored. He was like this when I got him, and I've made sure that his water quality is good. Could this be the beginnings of fin rot, or is it normal??


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Is it sheer or solid?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It may be natural coloring or it can also be fin rot. Are his fins raggedy looking at all?


----------



## Racheld99 (Mar 29, 2014)

Tikibirds said:


> It may be natural coloring or it can also be fin rot. Are his fins raggedy looking at all?


His fins don't really look fragile, just thinner and more delicate at the ends.


----------



## CrazyFloridaBettas (Mar 27, 2014)

I would say this is Finrot. Try treating him with StressCoat or melafix. Just keep it under control and keep doing frequent water changes. He should be fine.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm going to agree with CrazyFlordaBettas, finrot


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

A picture would be good. Bettas fins do some wierd things, and finrot is really overdiagnosed. Black edging in the form of natural coloring will let light through, sometimes look a little lacey (but no holes). Fin rot will be a solid black, and accompanied by a ragged or clumped look.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

There's a very common 'look' in fish that's prevalent right now - red bettas with black edging. 

Are the edges ragged or rough looking? Is the black even around the fins, or patchy?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you post some photos?

Here is a photo of a healthy fish, with normal dark/black coloration. Notice the symmetry of the dark coloration. It extends fairly evenly across the entire fin:









Here is a photo of a fish with fin rot:


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

With the way you've described it, it sounds like natural coloring. If it was fin rot, you would notice his tail being eaten away by it, not staying the same.


----------



## Racheld99 (Mar 29, 2014)

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> With the way you've described it, it sounds like natural coloring. If it was fin rot, you would notice his tail being eaten away by it, not staying the same.


Okay, thanks! And with the pictures above, my betta looks like the natural colored one. Thanks everybody!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Yaaaay!!


----------

